# Changing a review



## bailey (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it possible to change something in a review?  There is a word that came up in the review that I know I didn't include in my review.  A large scientific term that I can't even spell!!!!  Have no clue how it got there.  Have asked the moderator of that area (French Polynesia) with no response.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 26, 2008)

send an note to the review manager for that area.  you can do this easily by going to the review page itself, and clicking on the "contact review manager" link on the page.


----------

